# Parents off nest with babes & eggs



## Cynamon (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello I'm new to this forum & to cockatiels breeding.
These parents, both healthy, although not exactly young have hatched 3 eggs, 2 are still left to hatch.

Usually one parent will come out while one stays in, they'll switch sometimes.
BTW, our birds are all free flight during the day.

This AM both parents were out & for about 1/2 an hour. Finally the mother went in again. Two of the babies were born 3 days ago on the same day, the third one born yesterday. Two eggs still to be hatched.

Is this ok for both parents to leave nest sometimes? It doesn't strike me as such. Our canaries & finches always stayed with the babies.

Should I try & handfeed them at this young age, I hope not.

ANY help/advice is appreciated!

Thanks
Cynamon


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The parents don't usually start leaving the nest until the oldest baby is a week old so this is kinda weird. Have you candled the last two eggs? They could be DIS and the parents wont sit on them anymore. If that's the case, those last two eggs need to be removed.


----------

